# Got my new stick!



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

What's brown and sticky?

A stick. :whistling:

Got my new gun, a Riffe padauk C2-s. The "s" means thicker shorter shaft, extra band, and two barb tip. It's a dang pretty gun. Hope it shoots as good as it looks. :thumbsup:


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Nice James! Let's go shoot some in the FACE!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Looks good! Is this your first riffe?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice, you'll love it!
I love to shoot my riffe, but I hate to reload it.
I shortened the shock cord one wrap and now reloading is a lot better.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

naclh2oDave said:


> Nice James! Let's go shoot some in the FACE!


Heck yeah buddy! I just bought a deep fryer, it's time to put some snapper and grouper in the cooler.



MillerTime said:


> Looks good! Is this your first riffe?


Yup, first riffe. Never so much as pulled the trigger on anything that wasn't a JBL or a Biller.


----------



## SPRNFSH19 (Dec 19, 2011)

Good for you!!! I have a biller. So badly want to pull the trigger on getting a riffe. Let us know how it differs from the biller after you slay a few fish.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

looking forward to some candid shots from the business end of that!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

You'll love it.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

SPRNFSH19 said:


> Good for you!!! I have a biller. So badly want to pull the trigger on getting a riffe. Let us know how it differs from the biller after you slay a few fish.


The biggest difference is getting used to reloading it. Its like going from training wheels (closed muzzle) to nothing (open muzzle)  It takes a few times to get comfortable with it though. I wouldn't trade my riffe for anything else.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

MillerTime said:


> The biggest difference is getting used to reloading it. Its like going from training wheels (closed muzzle) to nothing (open muzzle)


 Brandon, that is a great way to explain it.


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey Aquatic Argobull, 

the FIRST thing you have to do is take one full wrap off the gun but that's true with any of the guns out there for what we hunt around here.

the NEXT thing you must do is loan it to ME and let me kill a fish with it FOR YOU

and finally, DEEPLY engrave your name or at a minimum your initials to keep me from STEALING it! of course intials "AB" could still be construed as me @$$hole Bill hence ABirate:


----------

